#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  trainee  insurance, underwriter

## life25ak

i have an actuarial science degree , and zero experience in insurance


have a sales and teaching experience , i want to train in an insurance company as underwriter,risk field,See More: trainee  insurance, underwriter

----------

